# Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2015


*Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten​*Leute, Leute, Leute - es gibt Meldungen, das weiss nicht mal mehr ich, was ich dazu sagen oder schreiben soll..

Wie die hier:
http://de.engadget.com/2015/12/29/robofisher-angeln-fur-die-richtig-faulen/

Weil es gibt viele Gründe gäbe, nicht angeln zu gehen, hat ein "Erfinder" den Robofisher "in die Welt gesetzt"

Weil es draußen wäre beim realen Angeln, es könne regnen, die Mücken erst, man brauche nen Angelschein, man hocke ewig auf einem klapprigen Hocker herum.
Und den Fisch müsse man auch noch anfassen und im Ernstfall auseinander nehmen...

Die Erfinder von Robofisher  bieten deswegen mit ihrem gleichnamigen Service Live-Angeln vom heimischen Rechner aus an. 

IRRE, oder?????

Komplett IRRE!!!!!

Angeln bequem von der Couch, kostet dafür zehn Dollar für zehn Minuten am Bildschirm. 

Wie gesagt, was ich zu dieser "Geschäftsidee" sagen oder schreiben soll - keine Ahnung.....

Wärs erster April, wüsste ich es.............

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Das Video im verlinkten Artikel MÜSST ihr euch angucken - dafür 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten??

Das KANN doch nicht nur ich als sparsamer Schwabe KOMPLETT IRRE finden!!!!!


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

So etwas ähnliches gab es auch für Jäger vom PC, natürlich auch aus Amiland...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

WER, zum Teufel: 
WER 
zahlt dafür denn auch noch echte Kohle???????????????????????
#d#d#d


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Die Idee ist so bescheuert, dass ich sie schon wieder witzig finde...


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte: " Unser Herrgott hat einen großen Tiergarten".

Gruß

ein kopfschüttelnder Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte: " Unser Herrgott hat einen großen Tiergarten".


In die Richtung gehen meine Gedanken ja auch.........

Die Frage bleibt:
WER zahlt dafür denn noch so viel Kohle wie da verlangt?
Und warum??

Hier setzts dann aus bei mir...............


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Wahrscheinlich Leute, die ob ihrer Nicht-Geburt als Mikroprozessorplatine schwer depressiv sind und langfristig darunter leiden, bei Grippe keine Kondensatorflüssigkeit herauszurotzen.

Getreu dem Motto "Ich wär' so gern ein komplexer Schaltkreis, setze aber leider nur dauerhaft aus und verspratzele".

Also Freaks, die das Löschen von lästigen Computerviren als automatisierten Mord bezeichnen und das Töten alles Nochnielebendigen daher vehement ablehnen.

Es aber mangels Ofenanstelltalent parallel nicht mal schaffen, sich die vehement erhoffte Ersatzfrau aus warmem Leberkäse zu kreieren - sehr doof, wenn dit Orischinoool stets zu schnell auf den Beinen ist und zudem nicht per Touchpad kontrollierbar.

Mit anderen Worten: Nerd, verzweifelt am Herd. Und abseits eines Bildschirms stets selbst ein bewegtes Ziel. Gescheiterte Einswerdung mit dem Display. Ein hoffnungsloser Fall für den Wertstoffhof - Systemwiederherstellung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

"dauerhaft aussetzen" - ja, das wär möglich....


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Ob man sich darüber Gedanken machen muss,
entweder Topp oder Flopp
Zeigt aber wieder einmal, wie krank diese Welt ist
aber vielleicht sind wir es ja nur 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Vanner (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. #q#q#q


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Bewusst provozierendes Gedankenspiel:

Ein Angler liegt nach einem Unfall querschnittsgelähmt daheim in seinem Krankenbett, es geht gar nix mehr.
Ein Freund bastelt ihm so einen Robot, den er per PC-Cam & -Sprachsteuerung von daheim bedienen kann.

Wie würde das hier kommentiert werden?

Wo ist der Unterschied zu demjenigen, der vor lauter Arbeit nicht mehr raus kommt und für X $/Min. sich so einen "Spass" gönnt?

Und wo dann der Unterschied zu dem Dekadenten oder Nerd, der so was einfach toll findet?


----------



## Der Stipper (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Wie krank ist das denn?#q


----------



## 2jahrepause (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Das beste ist der Typ so wie der über beide Ohren grinst |supergri 

In Deutschland nicht möglich den man darf den Angelplatz ja nicht unbeaufsichtigt lasen :q


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WER, zum Teufel:
> WER
> zahlt dafür denn auch noch echte Kohle???????????????????????
> #d#d#d




eventuell manche, denen eine rheinjahreskarte (nrw 34,-) unverschämt teuer ist.


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bewusst provozierendes Gedankenspiel:
> 
> Ein Angler liegt nach einem Unfall querschnittsgelähmt daheim in seinem Krankenbett, es geht gar nix mehr.
> Ein Freund bastelt ihm so einen Robot, den er per PC-Cam & -Sprachsteuerung von daheim bedienen kann.
> ...



was'n jetzt los? Kati ein Gutmensch?

naja, am nordpol wirds ja jetzt auch über null°


wenn gar nix mehr geht würd ich dem was anderes bauen... :m


----------



## grubenreiner (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*

Wird sich nicht durchsetzen, denke ich. Technisch sind der Sache durch Fischgröße/Auswahlmöglichkeiten einfach doch hohe Grenzen gesetzt und da "normale" Computerspiele immer realer werden wird man den Umweg über das reale Setting wohl nicht lange brauchen.

Ganz davon ab....ist für mich ein "digitaler Fischfangautomat" oder ein "Computerspiel mit realem Setting", hat aber für mich mit Angeln schlicht nichts mehr zu tun. 

Notiz an mich selbst: Geschäftsidee: Reiche Gourmets könne per Livecam im Hummerkorb direkt ihr zukünftiges Schmankerl auswählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Roboterangeln auf echte Fische - 10 Dollar für 10 Minuten*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Notiz an mich selbst: Geschäftsidee: Reiche Gourmets könne per Livecam im Hummerkorb direkt ihr zukünftiges Schmankerl auswählen.


Oder die Sau für den geräucherten Bauch ;-))


----------

